# [overlay] instalación de fotoxx

## Theasker

He leído sobre ese programa y me gustaría probarlo, me he puesto a "intentar" instalarlo pero me estoy tropezando varias veces, es la segunda vez que he instalado algo usando los overlay de gentoo, hasta ahora si no estaba en el portage, buscaba algo parecido que me sirviese, pero ahora por aprender más he intentado instalarlo y documentarlo, más para mi que para los demás en https://theasker.homelinux.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=documentos:howto:overlays:fotoxx.

Lo primero intenté instalarlo desde el overlay sunrise por medio de layman, que era lo más facil pero, falló, por lo que intenté instalarlo a mano por medio de ebuilds.

Ya se que hay otros programas, pero más que nada es por aprender no por instalar el dichoso programa.

A ver si me podéis echar una mano.

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## pelelademadera

basicamente, tenes que crearte tu arbol de portage.

por ejemplo, creas un directorio cualquiera, y ahi creas carpetas por grupos, iguales a /usr/portage

pegas el ebuild, y haces 

```
ebuild fichero.ebuild digest
```

agregas en el make.conf una linea como esta

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/portagemio"

  y haces el emerge como siempre.

----------

## Theasker

si todo eso ya lo he hecho, pero me dan errores los ebuilds

----------

## pelelademadera

postea el error, yo cargue ese ebuild y andubo, pero hay que cargar todas las dependencias que no esten en el arbol de portage tambien y eso si que no lo hice

----------

## Theasker

aqui voy poniendo el proceso que sigo

https://theasker.homelinux.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=documentos:howto:overlays:fotoxx

después de instalar el ebuild de fotoxx me pide el de freeimage pero ese ya no lo consigo

----------

## Txema

¿Qué quiere decir "no lo consigo"?

Si no pones los errores exactos que te dan no podemos adivinarlos nosotros.

Pega cada error que te vaya dando, para ver dónde falla.

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

```
# ebuild freeimage-3.12.0.ebuild manifest

!!! 'media-lib/freeimage' has a category that is not listed in /etc/portage/categories

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/media-lib/freeimage

!!! File /usr/portage/distfiles/FreeImage3120.zip doesn't exist, can't update Manifest
```

----------

## Txema

Lo primero es que la categoría no es correcta, es media-libs, con ese.

Además la versión del ebuild es antigua, en bugzilla está la 3.13.1.

Y para terminar, no consigue descargar el paquete FreeImage3120.zip, eso o es que no has hecho previamente un ebuild digest.

P.D: inténtalo primero con los ebuilds que haya en overlays antes que hacerlos tú mismo, suelen ser mejores y sobre todo están actualizados y mantenidos, si te salen errores, pégalos aquí  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

supongo que antes de volver a probar con layman tendré que borrar todo lo referente a fotoxx en /usr/local/portage no?.

Bueno, ante la duda lo voy a hacer, siempre puedo volver a crear todo de nuevo.

```
rm -r /usr/local/media-gfx

layman -a sunrise

emerge fotoxx

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "fotoxx".

```

----------

## Txema

Eso no es un error, es que sencillamente no existe el ebuild, ¿estás seguro de que fotoxx está en sunrise?

Yo diría que ya no: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235961#c17

Copia el último ebuild de ese bug y cámbiale el número de versión en el nombre, al 9.5 dicen en el bug, y vuelve a intentarlo desde tu overlay y olvídate de sunrise por ahora, que parece que no lo van a poner.

Prueba también con la ultima versión que encuentres de freeimage.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://malditonerd.wordpress.com/2009/10/19/era-cierto-fotoxx-en-gentoo/

Así lo instalé en mi caso, por si sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## Txema

A ver... cito textualmente:

 *Quote:*   

> Removed it from sunrise for now since freeimage dependency doesnt exit any
> 
> more.

 

Ahora mismo, este paquete no existe en sunrise, así que tendrá que hacerlo todo a mano.

Si tienes problemas avisa.

Saludos.

----------

